# Watchmen - S01E06 "This Extraordinary Being" 11/24/2019 *spoilers*



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

(I'm always surprised when I come here on Mondays and nobody has started a thread for this show yet. Don't feel like you have to wait for me.)

What an amazing episode! The way they told the Will Reeves/Hooded Justice backstory was very compelling and the way they framed it so Angela would experience it all through Will's POV was very powerful. Especially the lynching scene, which was entirely from his/her POV during the hanging portion. Very disturbing. I'm not sure about the "mesmerizing" technology or a 100+ year-old guy in a wheelchair being able to use it to force someone to hang themselves, but at least now we know exactly what happened to Judd.

It will be very interesting to see how this information will affect Angela's actions in the final three episodes. I wonder why Lady Trieu was there in the room when Angela woke up. Was it because Lady Trieu had to use some proprietary tech/medicine to keep her from dying? We know Lady Trieu/Will Reeves intended for Angela to take the pills, so what do they have planned?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

It was said in the beginning of the episode that Lady Trieu's company owned the tech to make the nostalgia pills. When Angela failed to wake in the hospital I assume Lady Trieu offered assistance since her company probably had more experience with overdoses.

I wonder to what end does Will Reeves/Hooded Justice planed to have her take the pills for.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

I loved the cinematography of the episode. All the touches of color in the black in white. The edits the whole episode was soooo well done. It will be interesting in how they tie this altogether.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Like 20 minutes in, I was bummed that this vision thing was taking so long. Last week's episode was so great, I wanted to know what happened to Looking Glass. By the end of the episode, I was like THIS IS THE GREATEST EPISODE EVER!!. Such a great show.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

For a moment, I thought it was Captain Metropolis who was recording the mesmerism track.

TAsunder certainly called it early on.

I'm very curious what secrets Judd was hiding? Something to do with the 7K teleportation experiments? Only three episodes left to resolve everything.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I too thought Captain Metropolis was the mesmer recorder. This was a very fast 60 minutes. I hope as we close in on the end the episodes get longer.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

logic88 said:


> For a moment, I thought it was Captain Metropolis who was recording the mesmerism track.
> 
> TAsunder certainly called it early on.
> 
> I'm very curious what secrets Judd was hiding? Something to do with the 7K teleportation experiments? Only three episodes left to resolve everything.


By the time they revealed it, it was a foregone conclusion for me. So many hints, like the way she sprayed her eyes, wore a hood, and is his granddaughter.

As for Judd, don't we already know the broad strokes - that he was in charge of the local Cyclops organization which controls the 7K? Keane explicitly said that last week didn't he?

Cyclops still confuses me days later. Are they simply taking advantage of the fact that the KKK and 7K are malleable and willing to do anything if you tell them it will hurt non-whites? Sometimes I think it's some sort of nazi-like extermination scheme but it doesn't mesh entirely with what we've seen, so I think it's the former.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

There was no Veidt segment! My favorite part of the episodes, left out! 

I enjoyed the episode, but as the series goes on, it's becoming a lot less thought-provoking than the first few episodes. The first few episodes there was a lot of "WTF is going on?!?" but now things unfold almost as I expect them to unfold. I had figured Will might have been one of the original Minutemen, so I wasn't really surprised. Last week's Looking Glass episode was kinda mundane. Maybe had I not known about Ozzy and the Squids, the Ozzy-to-Redford video would have been some huge reveal, but for me it wasn't. The reveal that Ozzy was on a moon of Jupiter? Other than it being Jupiter and not Mars, sorta what I expected to find out ever since the first catapulted Mr. Phillips came back frozen.

This all really good story telling and continuity -- all the way back to the silent movie footage in the first episode tied in with the Hooded Justice character. It's clear the producers have a cohesive plot that all fits together, it's not that all too common "made it up as they went" stuff that typically happens with TV these days. It's just making it a little less interesting for me as it comes together. I want some really big unexpected things to happen. I like being surprised.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

TAsunder said:


> By the time they revealed it, it was a foregone conclusion for me. So many hints, like the way she sprayed her eyes, wore a hood, and is his granddaughter.


I'm fascinated by the "inherited trauma" concept that was mentioned at the AA/Squid support group. It makes me wonder how much of Sister Knight's drive is her own, and how much was passed down from Hooded Justice.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Saturn_V said:


> I'm fascinated by the "inherited trauma" concept that was mentioned at the AA/Squid support group. It makes me wonder how much of Sister Knight's drive is her own, and how much was passed down from Hooded Justice.


It's a real, albeit controversial, concept/theory. If the conditions that led to HJ were similar to those of Sister Knight - and they seem to be - then the epigenetic transmission notion seems a possible match.

Transgenerational trauma - Wikipedia


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Saturn_V said:


> I'm fascinated by the "inherited trauma" concept that was mentioned at the AA/Squid support group. It makes me wonder how much of Sister Knight's drive is her own, and how much was passed down from Hooded Justice.


I would recommend listening to the official podcast as they go into this and how it parallels the "inherited" trauma of racism.

Actually I would just recommend the official podcast in general as the show producer talks about some of the things behind the episode. Each podcast is an hour long and covers 3 episodes so it's not that long.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Well, I didn't even realize I was supposed to even think about Hooded Justice. I've heard there were clips of him in past episodes, but I don't recall it being him. I remember the costume hero going into a store and kicking robbers' arses, but don't remember it being HJ. I see this episode and everyone is like, I knew grandpa was HJ. It was all above me to even think I had to consider any of this. I think I might rewatch the series when everything is done. See how much more I get out of it knowing what I know now.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

They've been spending so much attention on Hooded Justice that the reveal that it was Will in Whiteface wasn't much of a surprise.
My one nit with the episode is Angela being able to see Will's memory of lynching Judd. That was a very recent event, and she captured him immediately afterward, so when was there time for it to be made into a Nostalgia pill?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

The clips you've seen, including the store fight, are from the "American Hero Story" television series inside the TV show, which is a fictionalized account based on Hooded Justice. Sometimes you'll hear people discussing episodes of "American Hero" (in the show) and they'll refer to Hooded Justice or "HJ".


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Shakhari said:


> They've been spending so much attention on Hooded Justice that the reveal that it was Will in Whiteface wasn't much of a surprise.
> My one nit with the episode is Angela being able to see Will's memory of lynching Judd. That was a very recent event, and she captured him immediately afterward, so when was there time for it to be made into a Nostalgia pill?


She captured him, held him, then put him in her car, and both he and the car were picked up and whisked away. Some time later, the car fell to the ground, without Will, but with the bottle of pills in it. So the only answer is, between the car being lifted, and the car being dropped.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

kdmorse said:


> She captured him, held him, then put him in her car, and both he and the car were picked up and whisked away. Some time later, the car fell to the ground, without Will, but with the bottle of pills in it. So the only answer is, between the car being lifted, and the car being dropped.


I'm pretty sure she took the pills off of him when she was holding him in her bakery.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Pills where in the glove box.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

morac said:


> I'm pretty sure she took the pills off of him when she was holding him in her bakery.


She may have taken *a* bottle of pills off of him. (I recall he did have some, and they were discussed).

But there was absolutely a bottle of pills in the glove compartment of the air-dropped car. Which means *that* bottle (regardless of whether it was the original bottle, or a different bottle) was up with Will and Mrs T for the duration of the car's absence. Later, Mrs T asks "Your grandfather wants to know if you got the pills?" - implying there was a delivery by airdropped-car (and not confiscated).


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

Obviously, Will and Lady Trieu planted the pills with the most recent memories in the glove box before dropping the car. Will has already stated that Angela will not listen to him, so the memories are the way for Angela to experience his story. It's good to have friends in high places to make it happen, and treat Nostalgia overdose.


----------

